# Can't Decide ???



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well after many many changes of springs I have come down to two different combos but I can't decide which way to go.. First, I had an almond primary & red secondary, it was a beast with that setup, but just a little too much to race and ride trails with too.. Soooo I went with the maroon primary & red secondary and it took some of the stall out which is more trail friendly.. THEN I tried an almond prmary & lime green secondary and it felt really good throughout the throttle, just had that stall again.. Can I stay with that setup and maybe change the weights and get rid of a little bit of that stall ???? When the red secondary is in it won't run but about 10 miles an hour in low but it's a beast in high.. With the lime green secondary, it will run twice as fast in low and still plenty of power in high.. I'm trying to find a happy medium between racing and trail riding so I don't have to change springs EVERY time I want to ride.. This is on an 840 motor.. Anyone run either one of these combos, if so what did you like or dislike about them ???


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Nobody running either of these combos ???????????????


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

i havent tried those but you cant go wrong with either one IMO


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I run the maroon primary and it was only about 300 RPMs more stall then the stock...hardly noticeable. I think the Pink is half that. Anyway, if you are having lots of stall with the maroon, maybe its weight-related. Some heavier weights would help lots...just a few grams each though. 

I did use the red secondary for several years from hill climbing to trail riding. Liked it fine, but hated the loss of topend and how it stretched the belt so I went with the Dalton Violet. Perfect for me and I got my top end back.


----------

